# Dupont Hot Hues Rootbeer Kandy



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

I have used Irish Green, Lazer Blue and Molten Orange Hot Hues Kandy and all with great results, but today I shot there rootbeer kandy and belive it or not that shit came out burgandy not brown and totally fucked a bike that I am working on for a show that is only 3 weeks out. This shit just cost me at least 3 days :angry:  :banghead:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

bummer.

i've been wondering who makes the best rootbeer


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

What was used for the base?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

thats what sprayout cards are for homie, an extra 10 mins, would have saved you 3 days apparently.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 17 2008, 07:33 PM~9965209
> *thats what sprayout cards are for homie, an extra 10 mins, would have saved you 3 days apparently.
> *


when i go to the jobber for spray out cards he tells me "MAN NOBODY uses them anymore" but they do save you headaches.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Feb 17 2008, 05:32 PM~9964819
> *I have used Irish Green, Lazer Blue and Molten Orange Hot Hues Kandy and all with great results, but today I shot there rootbeer kandy and belive it or not that shit came out burgandy not brown and totally fucked a bike that I am working on for a show that is only 3 weeks out. This shit just cost me at least 3 days  :angry:    :banghead:
> *


Fuck dupont hot-hues,everyone I know who used that shit,ends up redoing.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Feb 17 2008, 07:31 PM~9965183
> *bummer.
> 
> i've been wondering who makes the best rootbeer
> *


i like dads rootbeer, a&w upsets my stomach! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

yeah i hear that shit is very difficult to shoot for some reaseon. Hot hues!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 09:47 PM~9966165
> *yeah i hear that shit is very difficult to shoot for some reaseon. Hot hues!
> *


DAMN,just bought some molten orange to spray over silver i will find out soon enough how difficult it is.


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 07:46 PM~9966155
> *i like dads rootbeer, a&w upsets my stomach! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 17 2008, 07:40 PM~9966118
> *Fuck dupont hot-hues,everyone I know who used that shit,ends up redoing.
> *


:yes: it depends on the color.... but for the price i would use house of kolor.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Feb 17 2008, 09:50 PM~9966191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nice avatar! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 17 2008, 07:50 PM~9966190
> *DAMN,just bought some molten orange to spray over silver i will find out soon enough how difficult it is.
> *


The molten orange sprayed out real nice for me but i will never use anything but HOK for rootbeer anymore!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 17 2008, 05:32 PM~9965201
> *What was used for the base?
> *


Charcoal wirth Zenith gold patterns, silver and gold flake combo!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 17 2008, 05:33 PM~9965209
> *thats what sprayout cards are for homie, an extra 10 mins, would have saved you 3 days apparently.
> *


well I saved myself a bit of time, sanded the bike re based black then HOK silver/white marbalizer, silver miniflake and tangerine kandy 5 coats, all done today after the problem and it looks nice and rootbeerish :biggrin: so problem solved @10:35 pm.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 17 2008, 06:37 PM~9966099
> *when i go to the jobber for spray out cards he tells me "MAN NOBODY uses them anymore" but they do save you headaches.
> *


any painter who works in a collision shop should know the importance of sprayout cards, cause paint codes dont cut it, with all the variants, i almost always do a sprayout for every single car i paint, while i'm painting it, keep them in a book too, that way i get another car with the same code i have at least the standard variant sprayed out, exactly what it looks like, and if i'm spraying one, i check on an undamaged panel and see if its good, especially if i'm forced to butt match something, cause then the color has to be perfect, where as blending i can pretty well blend any variant. some colors have no variants but MOST have about 4 or more in certain brands. if the color is looking off, i mix up a variant which is in the direction i need to go, i only lose about 10-15 mins, where as if i get clearcoat on it, i'm loosing hrs, and working flat rate that doesn't make me money  i average 60hrs a week, and i usually put in around 35, get it? :biggrin: i have multiple variants sprayouts for multiple colors, for instance honda yr-5308m(gold) i think thats the one, its always the lighter alternate in sikkens autowave, just the way it is.  



> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Feb 17 2008, 06:47 PM~9966165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! good to hear!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GALAXY GREY BASE HOK KANDY ROOTBEER BEST WAY


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 18 2008, 12:44 AM~9967871
> *any painter who works in a collision shop should know the importance of sprayout cards, cause paint codes dont cut it, with all the variants, i almost always do a sprayout for every single car i paint, while i'm painting it, keep them in a book too, that way i get another car with the same code i have at least the standard variant sprayed out, exactly what it looks like, and if i'm spraying one, i check on an undamaged panel and see if its good, especially if i'm forced to butt match something, cause then the color has to be perfect, where as blending i can pretty well blend any variant. some colors have no variants but MOST have about 4 or more in certain brands. if the color is looking off, i mix up a variant which is in the direction i need to go, i only lose about 10-15 mins, where as if i get clearcoat on it, i'm loosing hrs, and working flat rate that doesn't make me money   i average 60hrs a week, and i usually put in around 35, get it? :biggrin:  i have multiple variants sprayouts for multiple colors, for instance honda yr-5308m(gold) i think  thats the one, its always the lighter alternate in sikkens autowave, just the way it is.
> easy as hell to spray, just shitty results IMO poor depth, kills flake effect IMO, not to mention it fades prematurely IMO
> NICE!!! good to hear!
> *


yeah one reason i am using the dupont mixing bank more often these days the Vindicator saves my ass on blends. especially the GM pewter 632? many that one is like your 5308 gold twenty variants i bet..........


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

not sure if i get what your saying, because the vindicator will NOT tell you what variant it is, thats all on the painter, blending is not so bad, i can blend usually any of the variants, i alwasy run standards on blend jobs, unless its turnign out just horrible, which is 1 in 100, its when insurance or customer wont psy for a blend, so your forced to butt match, then you gotta get the right variant, and even then, its still hard to have a perfect match.

i believe dupont only shows 4 variants max though


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 18 2008, 08:50 PM~9974757
> *not sure if i get what your saying, because the vindicator will NOT tell you what variant it is, thats all on the painter, blending is not so bad, i can blend usually any of the variants, i alwasy run standards on blend jobs, unless its turnign out just horrible, which is 1 in 100, its when insurance or customer wont psy for a blend, so your forced to butt match, then you gotta get the right variant, and even then, its still hard to have a perfect match.
> 
> i believe dupont only shows 4 variants max though
> *


i have all those variant cards, they are useless! make the color ,tint the color and the only way is a sprayout. the variant cards are paint wiped in a card so you cant really tell until you spray it. i work flat rate too and if you dont spray it out first you are cutting your own throat cuz you know if you screw it up you eat it.just remember if nobody wants to blend let them know "no blend, no match."


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 19 2008, 09:22 PM~9983736
> *i have all those variant cards, they are useless! make the color ,tint the color and the only way is a sprayout. the variant cards are paint wiped in a card so you cant really tell until you spray it. i work flat rate too and if you dont spray it out first you are cutting your own throat cuz you know if you screw it up you eat it.just remember if nobody wants to blend let them know "no blend, no match."
> *


so do i, yes they are useless, thats why i do sprayouts myself, like i said i have my own book of cards i have personally sprayed out, so they are a perfect match to what you get, they are 3x4" cards i usually do one for EVERY single job, you would be amazed how often you get the same code over and over, i spray sikkens autowave waterborne, its a lot more difficult to tint than solvent, considering that shit changes color!!!, i butt match quite often and usually get a damn near perfect match, no kidding, but it usually takes a considerable more amount of time, because of having to mix up alternates etc, i much prefer blending, but up here insurance companies pay fuck all for a blend, usually 0.7 hrs a panel, where as if theres a slight damage, even a tiny chip on the edge, its considerably more, like 2.0 hrs on a door, 2.4 box side, etc, so theres no money in blending, but it does make things easier and better job in the end.


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

DUPONT KANDIES ARE TRHE WORST SHIT YOU CAN USE,AND YES THE ROOTBEER TURNS RED,BUT THEY ALSO DONT HOLD UP .I SPRAYED MORE HOT HUES THEN MOST PEOPLE HAVE TESTING IT FOR DUPONT AND ITS CRAP .THE REDS ONLY LAST ABOUT 4-6 WEEKS IN THE SUN BEFORE THEY TURN PINK.SO MY ADVISE TO ALL YOU KANDY PAINTERS OUT THERE IS DONT USE THIS SHIT ,AND I'VE BEEN DOING KANDIES FRO 20 YEARS


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

check this out,not a fan of duponts hot hues but definatly a fan of duponts cromabase system. expensive but i take croma base for my base and shoot house of kolor over it. people say it cheaper to just use hok's base but the dupont cromabase no matter what color base looks way better when under candy.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 19 2008, 10:53 PM~9983960
> *so do i, yes they are useless, thats why i do sprayouts myself, like i said i have my own book of cards i have personally sprayed out,  so they are a perfect match to what you get, they are 3x4" cards i usually do one for EVERY single job, you would be amazed how often you get the same code over and over,  i spray sikkens autowave waterborne, its a lot more difficult to tint than solvent, considering that shit changes color!!!, i butt match quite often and usually get a damn near perfect match, no kidding, but it usually takes a considerable more amount of time, because of having to mix up alternates etc, i much prefer blending, but up here insurance companies pay fuck all for a blend, usually 0.7 hrs a panel, where as if theres a slight damage, even a tiny chip on the edge, its considerably more, like 2.0 hrs on a door, 2.4 box side, etc, so theres no money in blending, but it does make things easier and better job in the end.
> *


You sound like you know what your talking about. Im not a Pro but i work at Finish Master paint jobber. I deal with half ass painters all day long complaning about color matches. The first thing i ask them is did you do a spray out card and all they say is whats that.....lol....Then i tell them you've been painting for how long and you dont know about spary out cards. Some people need to learn that they can save so much time and money by doing this.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

O john....I was'nt calling you a half ass painter...lol...Just talking about these guys that come into my work every day....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 21 2008, 08:43 AM~9993910
> *You sound like you know what your talking about. Im not a Pro but i work at Finish Master paint jobber. I deal with half ass painters all day long complaning about color matches. The first thing i ask them is did you do a spray out card and all they say is whats that.....lol....Then i tell them you've been painting for how long and you dont know about spary out cards. Some people need to learn that they can save so much time and money by doing this.
> *


 :thumbsup: *this is true.......*


----------



## kustomizer (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customizer_@Feb 20 2008, 12:28 PM~9986242
> *DUPONT KANDIES ARE TRHE WORST SHIT YOU CAN USE,AND YES THE ROOTBEER TURNS RED,BUT THEY ALSO DONT HOLD UP .I SPRAYED MORE HOT HUES THEN MOST PEOPLE HAVE TESTING IT FOR DUPONT AND ITS CRAP .THE REDS ONLY LAST ABOUT 4-6 WEEKS IN THE SUN BEFORE THEY TURN PINK.SO MY ADVISE TO ALL YOU KANDY PAINTERS OUT THERE IS DONT USE THIS SHIT ,AND I'VE BEEN DOING KANDIES FRO 20 YEARS
> *


 x200 I used their Kandy Red three times and everytime it fades in less than a month. The first two times is used the Hot Hues Clear. The last time they said the had to mix up a Clear Binder instead of using the Hot Hues Clear. It did the same thing. When I told them they said I had to use an activator also, but the shit had already faded then. Luckily it was on my car, but that shit cost about $800 for the setup. I don't advise anyone to use it. They couldn't give me that anymore. Use HOK or Diamont's Carizzma Line.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

this dupont candy i made........hot hues


----------



## driven1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is the metallic bases any good. How do they cover?


----------



## driven1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is the metallic bases any good. How do they cover?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

the metallic bases are great, they only cover well if you put them over the correct "shade value" ground coat. with the correct ground coat they cover in 3 coats. they are IMO the easiest metallic basecoats to spray, they dont bloch or stripe, unless you really dont know wtf your doing.


----------

